# Gnomeregan



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. November 2008)

Meine frage: In Thermadraths Kammer gibts es 5 Rote knöpfe(Button) 

Passiert da was wenn man alle gleichzeitig drückt?


----------



## Diabolus Dark (26. November 2008)

Mit den Knöpfen verschliest man die Löcher wo die Bomben rauskommen. Damit hat der Heiler dann weniger zu heilen wenn nicht dauernd Bomben beim Tank explodieren. Zu mehr sind die nicht gut.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (26. November 2008)

Diabolus schrieb:


> Mit den Knöpfen verschliest man die Löcher wo die Bomben rauskommen. Damit hat der Heiler dann weniger zu heilen wenn nicht dauernd Bomben beim Tank explodieren. Zu mehr sind die nicht gut.


 oki danke


----------



## Schneesturm (27. Januar 2009)

wenn man alle 5 gleichzeitig drückt erscheint etwas das man für eine q braucht


----------

